# Roast Venison Shoulder



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

:hungryCall me a screwed up southern boy, but I love well prepared lamb, or even well prepared mutton. But the price is such that I do not get it very often. So, I thought, "why not apply a good leg of lamb recipe to a venison shoulder?" They both have a lot of connective tissue, and have a little different flavor. So, here is what Lane and I came up with.

Start with a nice clean venison shoulder, 










Remove as much of the silver skin as possible.










Take a sharp bone knife and make several small slits over the leg and shank. Insert nice sliver of garlic. Do this on both sides. Drizzle olive oil and rub all over. Sprinkle with chopped fresh rosemary and tyme, salt, big grain pepper, and onion salt. Rub all over, both sides. In the base of the roaster, pour one - two cups of red wine, fresh sprigs of rosemary and tyme. garlic, onions, and salt. Bring liguid to a boil for a short reduction, then cover to let herbs and reduction to mingle. (This is also a good spot to enjoy a glass of wine yourself.)

After a short time put leg in roaster, add more onion and garlic on top of leg.









Put top onto roaster, and into 250 degree oven for 2 1/2 to 3 hours or 165-170 degrees at the thickest part.

In a separate pan, chunk some new potatoes, carrots, onions, (turnips if you like them) any root vegetable is good.Drizzle with olive oil, and rub all over. Sprinkle with salt, large grain pepper, and cavenders greek seasoning. Into the oven at 350 degrees until the potatoes and carrots are done.

Serve with buttered crusty bread, mint jelly, and a good red wine.










What can I say? It was wonderful, and the leftovers were excellentfor lunch the day after.

As Alton Brown says, "Now that's Good Eats!"


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

That is a great idea for a shoulder...i always have to go recipe hunting for something different when we have extras that arent already planned out...This sounds wonderful.


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks absolutely delicious!!! Got a friend who hunts and we're always trying to come up with new recipes. Thanks!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks GREAT!!!! just reading it made my mouth water but seeing the pics makes me wanna slap my mamma!!! Only2 ???'s Did you cook this when I was working? and Why wasn't I invited:reallycrying Might have to try it sometime:letsdrink


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow that looks good!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

damn that looks really good!!


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a great recipe and looks delicious.

I've also cooked shoulders in that style but with the spices and fixins like a slow roasted pot roast. I soak it first to get some of the blood out though. Mine brought on a monthly shoulder cookout for a few months feeding a good portion of the Alabama football team at each one. They got quite upset when we finally ran out of venison!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

btt


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that looks awesome. I was pretty much raised on lamb, and you're right, venison doesn't taste much different. This one will be first priority when my most recent kill is through aging.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

I froze 2 small doe hams with the purpose of giving this a try. Will try to document results.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Lane made this for me again today, as a welcome home meal. Man, why would I ever want to go to any gourmet 5 star restaurant for lamb when I can get this at home. It is to die for. And I cannot, for the life of me, understand why so many hunters toss these parts of the deer. This recipe takes a bit of time, but the end result is well worth it. InstaGator, Mark & Windy, gave us some great apricot pepper jelly that was a great compliment to the venison roast. Thanks Mark & Windy; you will be on our invite list the next time we do this recipe.


----------

